
Kubernetes Ingress with automatic TLS on ARM running in my living room - rjcaricio
https://caricio.com/2017/04/24/traefik-kubernetes-ingress-controller-arm-automatic-https-tls-certificates/
======
danielmartins
Nice article.

You said you are using this toy cluster to play around with monitoring as
well, so could you share more details in that area, for instance:

\- How much resources does Kubernetes components take from your rpi boards?

\- Did you have to do any tweaking in order to make everything run smoothly?

~~~
rjcaricio
Thanks for asking. I am planning to write another blog post dedicated fully to
the setup of the cluster itself. For now, I will answer here your questions:

\- Since the Pi boards are not so powerful (4 cores/1Gb RAM) just the
monitoring takes most of the resources. But still I can deploy small
Golang/Python apps. Currently I have 3 OrangePi Boards and 1 RaspberryPi as
master node. I have still about half of the memory available in each node so
~450Mi free RAM. On the CPU side, only the master node is constantly using
more than half of the available CPU cores.

\- I actually run into problems due to the amount of logs done by the
Kubernetes components. The partition dedicated to log files was constantly
getting full. Then after proper configuration of logrotate it started to be
health. Another interesting problem I had was Orphaned Pods. I still don't
know the reason for that. To fix this, I had to add some `rm` commands
cleaning the directories of old Orphan Pods.

------
rjcaricio
I am the author of this blog post. If you have any feedback or questions I am
happy to reply here.

